# is this the end



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

okay my 6.5'' RBP has turned a dark color with almost no red left( only a little orange behind his gills)
he is sittin at the bottom of the tank with his sotmmach reasting on the ground and his breathing is irregular his movement are few and far between. I've only hadhim for a week I know he wasn't cared for too well before I got him but I think hes diein anyone know how to save him?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

What are your water parameter?
Are any of its tankmates bullying it?


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

no hes the biggest.
now everytime you gusy say perameters I can't tell if you mean size or like ammonia,nitrate and nitrite levels?
if thats what yoru tlaking about there all fine
now the only was to get him to move is if I put the powerhead facing him but he just swimmin in the corner that he sat in and hes very powerfull so hes like diggin a hole in the gravel and swimmin sideways into the corner


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

add some stress ciat and c what happens


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

I have stress coat alreaddy in there


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Most of the time, if all water parameters are fine, piranhas that are stressed will lay at the bottom. Turn off the lights and leave him alone for a while. Adding current to the tank might help but not directly at him.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

hes been like this for 3 days


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

he's lonely


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

gmcmillan said:


> he's lonely


 There are other p's with him


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Howz he now?...any update


----------

